#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات >  ما أحنا قولنا أنه عيد سعيد

## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

مفيش فايده أبدا
**
*ما أحنا قولنا أنه عيد سعيد مش عيد مبارك*


 
*عيد سعيد على الجميع*
*عيد كله بهجه وفرح*
*عيد كله رضا من عند الله*
*ولا تنسوا وأنتوا بتعيدوا*
*لو كل واحد قرب من منطقة الدويقة*
*وأسطبل عنتر ومنشأة ناصر*
*وعلى شهداء مصر هناك قرا الفاتحه* 
*ويا ريت كل واحد يكون معاه ورده حمرا*
*يرميها فى الهوا*
*على أرواحنا اللى راحت*
*لما هناك الصخره وقعت*
*من غير ميعاد*

----------


## saladino

*دكتور جمال لاتغضب يابروف
( ذكر ان الذكرى تنفع المؤمنين )

عيد سعيد مبارك على المسلمين اجمعين*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *دكتور جمال لاتغضب يابروف*
> *( ذكر ان الذكرى تنفع المؤمنين )*
> 
> *عيد سعيد مبارك على المسلمين اجمعين*


*برضك مبارك*
*فينك يا سعد علشان* 
*تقول صحيح مفيش فايده*
*ومكدبشى اللى قال* 
*القط بيحب خناقه*

----------


## 3freta

سعيد ؟!! حضرتك تقصد عيد " جمال " ..ههههههههههههه]

وواضح ان الحكومه حبت تعيد علينا .. بس بطريقتها !!


حريق كبير يلتهم المسرح القومى ..

..وانتى طيبه يا حكومه  :4:  ..

----------


## sameh atiya

عيد سعيد عليك يا دكتور جمال  ::

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> سعيد ؟!! حضرتك تقصد عيد " جمال " ..ههههههههههههه]
> 
> 
> وواضح ان الحكومه حبت تعيد علينا .. بس بطريقتها !! 
> 
> حريق كبير يلتهم المسرح القومى .. 
> 
> ..وانتى طيبه يا حكومه  ..


*نسيت أقولك أن أسمى*
*سهل حفظه*
*فأنا* 
*جمال من غير مبارك*
*وأنا*
*الشربينى من غير ميمى*
*ولما كنت صغير*
*كانوا بيناودونى*
*ويقولولى*
*يا جميل*
*ولما كان فريد الأطرش*
*يغنى ويقول*
*جميل جمال ملهوش مثال*
*كنت أفرح وأزأطط*
*ولما كانت أم كلثوم*
*تغنى وتقول*
*يا ما شفت جمال*
*أنت اللى شاغل البال*
*كنت*
*أزعل وأبوز*
*تقولى إييه بقه*
*عيل ودماغه على أده*
*كان زمن جميل*
*بصحيح*
*لكن يا ريت اللى فات* 
* يرجع تانى*
*أهو ده اللى مش ممكن ابدا*

----------


## عزة نفس

*[frame="1 80"]


كل عام وحضرتك  والجميع بكل خير يادكتور

عزة نفس[/frame]*

----------

